# Hilarious blog post, and aiptasia (I think)



## time4mercy (Apr 21, 2010)

So, right now my FOWLR tank is really just a LR tank. Except. . . I noticed a little something on one of the pieces of rock. I finally got around to doing a little research as to what it was, and I've discovered that it's likely an aiptasia. 

Now I am researching the sphincter factor of aiptasia in a FOWLR-to-be, sigh. Anyway, I came across this blog entry that gave me a good laugh; thought folks here might enjoy it too:

Water World | Kate Conner


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

lemon juice also works


----------



## STANKYfish (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, i enjoyed the reading and videos


----------

